# US Stock Futures



## lular (30 September 2008)

Can anyone explain to me the reason for the rise in the US stock futures.

Isnt it a bit premature to expect congress to pass the bill after yesterdays vote?

Is it a ploy or am I just not getting it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skyQuake (30 September 2008)

lular said:


> Can anyone explain to me the reason for the rise in the US stock futures.
> 
> Isnt it a bit premature to expect congress to pass the bill after yesterdays vote?
> 
> ...




S&P just tracking asian markets and aus. We had a bit of a relief rally (and the european mkts) Just bargain hunting.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 September 2008)

Sadly we have to wait for USA to recover because sadly .. USA moves the global markets.Hopefully one day, one country won`t determine the global financial market movements to such a degree..


----------



## rub92me (2 October 2008)

The US Stock futures can be a bit of a misnomer. In the current climate if/when the DJ futures is 100 points down or up a couple of hours before open it will give you zilch indication of the kind of trading session that's coming up.


----------

